#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  American DJ Vizi Spot LED Pro movinghead (nieuws)

## admin

De LED blijft zich doorontwikkelen. Zo worden meer en meer MSD movingheads van steeds meer fabrikanten tegenwoordig uitgeleverd met deze nieuwe LED technologie. Zo ook deze prachtige American DJ Vizi Spot LED Pro movinghead. Maarliefst een 50 watt LED module! Veel minder energieverbruik, een goede optiek en dus een betere lichtopbrengst. >> lees meer

----------

